# meet and ride for south florida people......



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lets get a ride going for some of us mimb members down here in south florida.... i know of a few places we could prolly get a ride at, and i know a few of yall and rode with yall but lets all get together and do this...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

How is an hour north of you. trying to set up a ride on the ST. Johns river, off I95 west from 520 in Cocoa,north past 528 the-B line to rt 50 it's an all day thing. run wide open. deep clean water or nasty mud u pick. starts @ satellite road. Google it. My buddies have been begging me to bring them out there but I'm temp 2wd. actuator issues. still do ok but want everything 100%. let me know... Rob


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i down once my pos brute gets fixxed agian


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well i was gonna wait and see how many people we can get to do this first i know there is about 6 memeber on here that are on the west coast, so lets see what everyone else wants to do too. im down for whatever.....


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm always game for something new. Non snorkled so deep water is out but anything else is good.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

cheap get that thing snork'd what are you doing riding in florida with no snorkels....lol only place i would ride in florida without snorks is i75 lol


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> cheap get that thing snork'd what are you doing riding in florida with no snorkels....lol only place i would ride in florida without snorks is i75 lol


I do a lot of tiptoeing,


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

what fun is that, then your gonna have arthritus lol......cheap you should come to ryc october 16


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok looks to be the next ride will be at ryc oct 16 lets make it happen and get alot of us together i know of prolly 5 ppl on here that will be attending and lets get more


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ill be there


----------

